# Reincarnated Wood by Wayne Ryan, Worthless Wood?



## edstreet (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmm,

Interesting, here we have 2 blanks Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: Reincarnated Wood by Wayne  These two happen to be red/gold and purple/black with Buckeye burl.












Up close we see something interesting. ...






Well.

















Lastly








To be honest, I have to question the word 'worthless' but I do have to ask and ponder what to put with this.  I also received a Hybrid Cigar Pen Black Titanium with Platinum Finish at Woodcrack which may show things off good.  Before I turned it I wanted to get some feedback here.  Since they are uncut that would put any kit on the table, any plating, any style.  So what to put with it?


----------



## JohnU (Sep 19, 2013)

Those are almost too pretty to cut!  Your photos really show how awesome those blanks are.  I find myself with the same question... but would have to give black titanium a serious thought with the darker colors in that buckeye burl, yet the brightness of rhodium to go with the colored resin.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with them.  Tough decision...


----------



## edstreet (Sep 19, 2013)

I have to be honest.  I was somewhat skeptical of the appeal to the hybrid blanks like this at first but the red/gold one grows on me greatly.  I have seen several here and there but had to take that plunge and see how far the rabbit hole goes 

I also see something in the purple/black but can't quite put my finger on it just yet.  As to the red/gold I think some thicker blank would be good for it.  The purple/black likely needs something thin to really shine.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow !  Wow ! & Wow!
What fantastic Colour and Texture.
As JohnU said, "Almost too pretty to cut"
Thanks for the wonderful pictures and insight.

Brian.
Turn that special piece of Timber you have been keeping. 
Enjoy it for its true beauty. 
Why leave it for others to enjoy without you?    *ZipIt!*


----------



## LanceD (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought three of those blanks last week and still haven't figured out what kit and plating to put them on.


----------



## Beedeejay (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnU said:


> Those are almost too pretty to cut!  Your photos really show how awesome those blanks are.  I find myself with the same question... but would have to give black titanium a serious thought with the darker colors in that buckeye burl, yet the brightness of rhodium to go with the colored resin.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with them.  Tough decision...





I agree with John,
Black would look good but so would the Rhodium,
Either way don't rush the decision but on the other hand hurry up so we can see the finished product:biggrin:
Cheers Ben


----------



## joefrog (Sep 19, 2013)

LanceD said:


> I bought three of those blanks last week and still haven't figured out what kit and plating to put them on.



Same here, I have two -- one already drilled (and I screwed it up), and one I got in the mail yesterday.  I want to do it justice with the kit choice, but man... I want to TURN it!!


----------



## Beedeejay (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnU said:


> Those are almost too pretty to cut!  Your photos really show how awesome those blanks are.  I find myself with the same question... but would have to give black titanium a serious thought with the darker colors in that buckeye burl, yet the brightness of rhodium to go with the colored resin.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with them.  Tough decision...





I agree with John,
Black would look good but so would the Rhodium,
Either way don't rush the decision but on the other hand hurry up so we can see the finished product:biggrin:
Cheers Ben


*Please delete this mods, I seem to have double posted somehow*?


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like these. The resin really complements the wood, almost like it grew that way.  

I would go with a gold finish for the red and black or rhodium for the purple.  How deep does the resin go into the blank.  Does the resin diminish as you go towards the center of the blank?  If so, then keep to the bigger kits. It would be a shame to turn it for a smaller diameter kit and lose the effect of the resin.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 19, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> I really like these. The resin really complements the wood, almost like it grew that way.
> 
> I would go with a gold finish for the red and black or rhodium for the purple.  How deep does the resin go into the blank.  Does the resin diminish as you go towards the center of the blank?  If so, then keep to the bigger kits. It would be a shame to turn it for a smaller diameter kit and lose the effect of the resin.



Usually a bit of both.  I did one and it started out with lots of resin and wood and as i went in I lost a bit more resin than wood.  you need to kind of gauge where you will turn to all wood or all resin depending on each blank.

Ed i recommend turning them round to get a better idea what you have once its turned before choosing a kit or drilling.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm about to turn one right now. What are you guys using for a finish?


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

I think an equally important question would be what color to reverse paint.  that will have a great effect on the looks of the final product as well.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought the bog oak with green and black. I painted black but I think white or very light green would have been better.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Oct 7, 2013)

I used to finish all my pens with 4 or 5 coats of Shellawax but I have just switched to 3 to 5 coats of Rattle Can Deft Lacquer. I think I'll stay with the lacquer. Shinier finish and I believe it will be longer lasting and durable.
Tim.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 22, 2013)

Some ask for a follow up with how they look when turned.

Oh how I made it round

How to round a Wayne Ryan Reincarnated Wood blank in under 60 seconds. - YouTube


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 22, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Some ask for a follow up with how they look when turned.
> 
> Oh how I made it round
> 
> How to round a Wayne Ryan Reincarnated Wood blank in under 60 seconds. - YouTube


 

Fun and exciting with the music, but I must say, that would be too dusty for my little shop. I'll stick with my roughing gouge for rounding. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 22, 2013)

I turned mine round with a flap disk grinder to get them round safely then chose where to cut. Ended up with a zen and a aero.  The Aero has almost no resin.  But is still a great burl.  The zen was the customer request.  

I used CA finish as usual and as recommended by Wayne.  

I chose not to reverse paint and I'm very happy with the result.    The brass underneath makes the resin veins glow.  

Tough to get a pic though.  (For me)


----------



## edstreet (Oct 23, 2013)

forgot 2.


----------



## Teeball (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello Ed, in post #1 the last photo of the purple part of the blank appears to have the outline of a GHOST. I can make out the eyes and nose almost as if it were a skeleton head, I see the arms at the sides and the white gown flowing back in the lower part. I know it is late and Halloween is coming soon, and I don't believe in such things, but in the great words of Lou Costello I know what I seen when I saw it.:ghost::bulgy-eyes:


----------

